
Amazon Is Coaching Cops on How to Obtain Surveillance Footage Without a Warrant - john_brown_body
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43kga3/amazon-is-coaching-cops-on-how-to-obtain-surveillance-footage-without-a-warrant
======
sarcasmatwork
Coming from the same company that also listens to your conversations in your
house via Alexa? Why do people still trust Amazon? Stop using Ring, and get
another non-cloud device. Issue resolved.

~~~
john_brown_body
No, this does not resolve the issue at all. The problem is not that police are
accessing Ring footage against the will of the owners, the problem is that
Ring users are complicit in constructing a surveillance panopticon that
affects _everyone else_ and has no mechanisms for preventing abuse.

Personally forgoing Amazon devices isn't the solution. There must be political
action.

